

Coding Sucks: Why a Job in Programming Is Absolute Hell - iamondemand
http://gizmodo.com/programming-sucks-why-a-job-in-coding-is-absolute-hell-1570227192

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667825)

Here's the actual article: [http://stilldrinking.org/programming-
sucks](http://stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks)

And here are some previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7725886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7725886)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687354)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684773)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681621)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679814)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679132)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679055)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673054)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673047)

------
angersock
I was chuckling a bit, but when I got to the part about the file of Good Code,
I almost began weeping. At work. In front of my team, who probably haven't
seen the madness yet.

EDIT:

"You now have one extra little fact to tuck away in the millions of little
facts you have to memorize because so many of the programs you depend on are
written by dicks and idiots."

Once upon a time I used to joke about something similar, e.g., "Oh, you need
to make sure that you've declared thus-and-such volatile or else the JVM will
do $badThing" could've instead been a memory of a pleasant walk on the beach
or something.

After a while, it stopped being funny.

